# Mountain horse prospect for a big guy



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice sturdy fellow. I think he would meet your needs. Fairly well put together too.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I don't know about confirmation per se, but I like the looks of his legs, they do not look fragile; he has a lot of chest muscle so the power is there as well. Hind quarters are good, but it looks to me like he could have some more muscle built up there. Just my opinion though. Good looking horse, he looks like he will do great up in the mountains.


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, he definitely has a chest on him haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only thing that I could pick at with him is that his back is a touch longer than I like to see for a larger rider...but so long as you ask him to round up and carry himself properly instead of hollowing his back, you shouldn't have any problem at all.

He's a _really_ nice looking horse .


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Hes very densely boned.... Which isn't a bad thing. He looks like he'd carry someone all day!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

He looks stout and sensible. I like his four white socks! Does he have trail experience?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 18, 2013)

He has been used mostly on trails... apparently he can drive single as well. 

Joe


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Oooh, I'm seeing a nice hunter/jumper prospect.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's awesome, I think he'd be fine to handle that


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I really like him too!

Just a reminder, draft horses don't have the endurance of other breeds. If I were you I'd try and reduce as much weight as possible tack wise and give him plenty of time. Not that he won't be great, I adore him, but he won't be able to keep up with lighter horses. Do you know what he's crossed with?


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 18, 2013)

FlyGap said:


> I really like him too!
> 
> Just a reminder, draft horses don't have the endurance of other breeds. If I were you I'd try and reduce as much weight as possible tack wise and give him plenty of time. Not that he won't be great, I adore him, but he won't be able to keep up with lighter horses. Do you know what he's crossed with?


 
Pretty sure he is 3/4 quarter horse and 1/4 "draft." Unsure of what "draft" it was. 

Joe


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd venture a guess that the draft part of him is probably Belgian. He's got a very similar look to my Belgian x Quarter Horse.


----------

